# KDE e DEVICEs [RISOLTO]

## adam_z

Ho aggiornato tutto il sistema con

```
# emerge --sync

#emerge --update --deep world

#etc-update

#emerge --depclean

#revdep-rebuild
```

Ora aprendo in KDE Konqueror sull'albero delle directory a sinistra, se provo ad aprire DEVICEs mi da un errore (Protocol not supported; Devices).

Come mai?

GRAZIE.Last edited by adam_z on Mon Feb 27, 2006 2:45 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

E possibile che tu non abbia installato kioslaves. 

```
*  kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves

      Latest version available: 3.4.3

      Latest version installed: 3.4.3

      Size of downloaded files: 21,908 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kde.org/

      Description: kioslave: the kde VFS framework - kioslave plugins present a filesystem-like view of arbitrary data

      License:     GPL-2

*  kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves

      Latest version available: 3.4.3

      Latest version installed: 3.4.3

      Size of downloaded files: 5,366 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kde.org/

      Description: kioslaves from kdemultimedia package

      License:     GPL-2

```

se non li hai installali. Qusti pacchetti li puoi però installare solo se usi kde ad ebuild splittati.

Il tuo sistema è in inglese o in italiano?

----------

## adam_z

```
emerge --pretend kdebase-kioslaves
```

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> [blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdialog-3.4.1)
> 
> [blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4.3)
> ...

 

```
emerge --pretend kdemultimedia-kioslaves
```

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> [blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/libkcddb-3.4.3)
> 
> [blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.4.3)
> ...

 

Direi che il sistema è in inglese (Konqueror -> Menu' base = "Location; Edit; View; ..."): come faccio a capirlo?Last edited by adam_z on Mon Feb 20, 2006 9:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Questo già basta, se i menù sono in inglese direi che tutto il sistema è in inglese.

ma a te cosa interessa andare a cercare sotto devices? In passato ti ha funzionato diversamente? Cosa cerchi sotto devices [nella traduzione italiana è "dispositivi di archiviazione"]?

----------

## adam_z

lo usavo per montare i vari device.

Per dire inserivo un cd e cliccando sopra la relativa voce dentro DEVICEs me lo montava e poi lo potevo consultare aprendo le varie dir, e a destra vedevo il contenuto (dir + file).

Adesso devo usare la linea di comando.

Poi prima di aggiornare tutto (#emerge --update --dep world) con KDE-3.3.2 (adesso ho 3.4.3) funzionava.

----------

## Danilo

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Adesso devo usare la linea di comando.
> 
> 

 

Se il problema e' questo puoi usare kdiskfree.

Io l'ho messo sulla barra a fianco l'orologio.

Dovresti trovarlo sotto k->Sistema->Altri programmi

----------

## adam_z

l'ho provato  e funziona.

Però non capisco perchè il vecchio KDE aveva questa possibilità e il nuovo no. Era tanto comoda.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

per quanto la soluzione di Danilo funzioni mi sà che s'è rotto qualcosa nell'update.

Tu usi hal dbus e ivman?

Il tuo sistema lo volevi in inglese o non sei riuscito a configurarlo per l'italiano?

----------

## adam_z

Il sistema è in inglese perchè non ho mai installato lalingua italiana (se ricordo bene avevo scaticato il cd PACKAGE questa estate perchè volevo usare GENTOO per provarlo e non avevo INTERNET, e su quel CD non c'era il package per la lingua italiana "kde-i28n" mi sembra).

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Tu usi hal dbus e ivman? 

 

Scusa la mia ignoranza, ma così posta la domanda per me è GRECO! Me la fai un po' più semplice, o mi dici cosa devo fare per vedere.

PS: anche secondo me si è rotto qualcosa! Perchè è una stupidaggine quella che manca (l'icona con tre palline colorate di device, adesso è vuota, devo andare nell'icona sercives e cliccare su devices per vedermi messaggiare l'errore poco Protocol not supported: Devices).

PS2: non è che è cambiato fstab o udev (io ho fatto l'aggiornamento dalla versione del C 2005.0).

----------

## adam_z

```
emerge -p ivman
```

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/sysfsutils-1.3.0-r1
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.01.03
> ...

 

```
emerge -p hal
```

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.10a
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.71-r1
> ...

 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ok, non hai nessuno dei 2. Quei 2 programmi si occupano di gestire tutte le periferiche che collegherai al tuo PC. E' possibile che quella sia la causa dei tuoi problemi.

Tu hai una connessione ad internet a casa?

Cmq vedendo i pacchetti richiesti, mi sorge il dubbio che ti sia perso qualche passaggio in fase di installazione. L'handbook è molto preciso a riguardo...

----------

## adam_z

I passi nella mia installazione di GENTOO sono questi:

Installazione da CD senza rete 2005.0 (cd scaricato a metà luglio)

Installazione da CD PACKAGEs di KDE (cd scaricato a metà luglio)

aggiornamento con # emerge --sync; # emerge --update --deep world (KDE è passato dalla versione 3.3.2 -> 3.4.3)

NB: ho cambiato /etc/hostname e /etc/dnsdomainname e li ho messi in /etc/cond.d/.

PS: ho aggiornato tutto perche non mi andava l'ausio (ALSA). Adesso va però ho qualche altro problema.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

che versioni di baselayout hai? baselayout è un pacchetto molto delicato che contiene tutti gli script di avvio di gentoo e non solo. 

Dopo che hai dato 

```
emerge -uD world
```

 hai anche eseguito 

```
etc-update
```

 così da aggiornare tutti gli script e le eventuali configurazioni relative ai pacchetti?

Inoltre, posta anche il risultato del comando [code]ls /etc/make.profile[code]

----------

## adam_z

RISPOSTE:

- baselayout -> 1.11.14-r3;

- sì, ho fatto # etc-update

- # ls -l /etc/make.profile restituisce /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0

HO INSTALLATO:

la lingua italiana;

HO DISINSTALLATO:

KDE e tutti i pacchetti monolitici (ho lasciato solo il pacchetto della lingua);

HO INSTALLATO:

kdebase-startkde;

kicker;

konqueror;

konsole.

----------

## adam_z

adesso la situazione e' cambiata.

RIASSUMENDO:

# emerge -p kdebase-kioslaves

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4.3

 

# emerge -p kdemultimedia-kioslaves

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkcddb-3.4.3  
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.4.3 

 

# emerge -p dbus

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-0.60-r4

 

# emerge -p hal

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.5.1-r3

 

# rc-status

 *Quote:*   

> Runlevel: default
> 
>  dbus                                                                                                                                   [ started ]
> 
>  hald                                                                                                                                   [ started ]
> ...

 

Però ancora non va!

E' perche' ancora mi manca kdemultimedia-kioslaves?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Allora allora allora... Bene perchè siamo andati molto avanti. 

Per quanto riguarda la mancanza di funzionamento della directoy "Dispositivi di archiviazione" è possibile che manchi qualche use flag.

Innanzitutto ti suggerisco, quando posti info sui pacchetti installati , di aggiungere sempre la flag -v ad emerge. in secondo luogo usa per installare la combinazione di upgrade [-u] e deep [-d] così da assicurarti di aggiornare o non solo le dipendenze dirette ma anche quelle di livelli inferiori. in terzo, per vedere le dipendenze prima di installar pacchetti, al posto di usare pretend [-p] usa tree [-t] che ti mostrerà la lista ad albero delle dipendenze.

Ora, immagino tu abbia installato non solo i pacchetti indicati ma anche le loro dipendenze via upgrade  :Very Happy: 

Ti suggerirei innanzitutto di modificare il profilo di gentoo a 2005.1 . 

Per fare ciò dovrai cambiare la destinazione del link /etc/make.profile 

```
rm /etc/profile ; ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.1 /etc/make.profile
```

sucessivamente rsynca portage e ridai 

```
emerge -utDv world
```

 e posta l'output che ti dà tale comando.

posta anche per favore l'output di 

```
emerge info
```

 e di 

```
rc-update -s
```

A occhio potrebbe essere che hai installato kioslaves senza usa hal. Cmq dall'output che posterai si capiranno molte più cose.

kioslaves-multimedia non è necessario per quel che tu vuoi, ma è un ottimo pacchetto: qui una breve panoramica.

quando installi o aggiorni leggi sempre i messaggi di fine installazione di ogni pacchetto: spesso contengono utilissime info circa i pacchetti che installiamo. Se i pacchetti da installare sono molti, possiamo recuperare tali informazioni dai log di portage, se questa funzionalità è stata attivata. dai un occhio a /etc/make.conf ed attiva la voce 

```
PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage
```

 ricordati di creare la cartella suddetta se non esiste

----------

## adam_z

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Innanzitutto ti suggerisco, quando posti info sui pacchetti installati , di aggiungere sempre la flag -v ad emerge.

 

OK!

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> in secondo luogo usa per installare la combinazione di upgrade [-u] e deep [-d] così da assicurarti di aggiornare o non solo le dipendenze dirette ma anche quelle di livelli inferiori.

 

Se ti riferisci al comando # emerge --update world,  ci metto sempre il parametro "--deep"

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> in terzo, per vedere le dipendenze prima di installar pacchetti, al posto di usare pretend [-p] usa tree [-t] che ti mostrerà la lista ad albero delle dipendenze.

 

OK!

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ora, immagino tu abbia installato non solo i pacchetti indicati ma anche le loro dipendenze via upgrade 

 

Li ho installati con il comando # emerege <nome pacchetto>

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ti suggerirei innanzitutto di modificare il profilo di gentoo a 2005.1 . 
> 
> Per fare ciò dovrai cambiare la destinazione del link /etc/make.profile 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Se cambio profilo devo ricompilare tutto?

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> sucessivamente rsynca portage e ridai 
> 
> ```
> emerge -utDv world
> ```
> ...

 

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r8  +cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird +gif -immqt -immqt-bc +ipv6 +mysql -nas -odbc +opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama

[nomerge      ]  dev-db/mysql-4.1.14  +berkdb -big-tables -cluster -debug -doc -extraengine -geometry -minimal +perl +readline (-selinux) +ssl -static +tcpd -utf8

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-apps/ed-0.2-r6  181 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-terms/xterm-207  -Xaw3d -doc -toolbar +truetype -unicode

[nomerge      ]  x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal -mmx +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk -sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv

[ebuild     U ]   x11-base/opengl-update-2.2.4 [2.2.1] 38 kB

[nomerge      ]   sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1  -build -doc -symlink (-ultra1)

[ebuild     U ]    sys-devel/make-3.80-r3 [3.80-r2] -build +nls -static 0 kB

[nomerge      ]    sys-fs/udev-079-r1  (-selinux)

[ebuild     U ]     sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.14-r5 [1.11.14-r3] -bootstrap -build -static -unicode 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/man-pages-it-0.3.4  635 kB

Total size of downloads: 854 kB

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> posta anche per favore l'output di 
> 
> ```
> emerge info
> ```
> ...

 

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr crypt cups curl dvdr eds emboss encode esd expat fam foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libg++ libwww mad mikmod mng motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vorbis xml2 xmms xv zlib linguas_it userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> e di 
> 
> ```
> rc-update -s
> ```
> ...

 

           alsasound | boot

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

         crypto-loop |

               cupsd |

                dbus |      default

          domainname |      default

              esound |

                famd |

                 gpm |

                hald |      default

              hdparm |

            hostname | boot

             hotplug |

             keymaps | boot

                lisa |

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

               mysql |

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

                nscd |

             numlock |

             portmap |

             pwcheck |

             reslisa |

           rmnologin | boot

              rsyncd |

           saslauthd |

              serial | boot

               slapd |

              slurpd |

                sshd |

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |

                 xdm |

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> A occhio potrebbe essere che hai installato kioslaves senza usa hal.

 

Direi di no. Perche' ho disinstallato completamente KDE (tranne il pacchetto delle lingue), aggiunto a USE la flag "hal", ed emerso i singoli pacche splittati che ho indicato

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> quando installi o aggiorni leggi sempre i messaggi di fine installazione di ogni pacchetto: spesso contengono utilissime info circa i pacchetti che installiamo. Se i pacchetti da installare sono molti, possiamo recuperare tali informazioni dai log di portage, se questa funzionalità è stata attivata. dai un occhio a /etc/make.conf ed attiva la voce 
> 
> ```
> PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage
> ```
> ...

 

Cavolo questa cosa se non me la dicevi tu io dove la trovavo, potevano farla meglio la GUIDA su come installare GENTOO.Last edited by adam_z on Wed Feb 22, 2006 2:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Beh...

```

man make.conf

```

e trovi tutte le informazioni su come configurare portage (comunque sono settaggi "avanzati")

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cavolo questa cosa se non me la dicevi tu io dove la trovavo, potevano farla meglio la GUIDA su come installare GENTOO.
> 
> 

 

Fosse facile rendere la guida adatta sia ai "neofiti" sia agli esperti....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

sarò breveche son di fretta, al max poi integro

no non devi ricompilare tuttose cambi profilo

```
rc-update -a hotplug boot;/etc/init.d/hoplug start
```

 è quello che possibilmente non fa andare tutta la giosta

posta poi

```
emerge -utDv $tutti_i_pacchetti_installati_split_di_kde
```

 così da esser sicuri di prender dentro tutte dipendenze.

credo che ormai ci siamo. 

Per la guida & portlog_dir : è un'impostazione un po' particolare, se TUTTO fosse scritto sarebbe grande quanto le pagine gialle l'handbook. Inoltre era ben commentata l'opzione in /etc/make.conf , la curiosità spesso ci aiuta. 

A poi deadhead

PS: se vuoi usa [ code ] e  [/ code] per evidenziare l'output dei comandi

PPS: ah spero tu stia capendo cosa stiamo facendo, altrimenti fermiamoci e chiedi. L'importante è che tu capisca cosa sta accadendo così che in futuro potrai aiutarti da solo ed anche aiutare altri utenti gentoo. Se qualche passaggio o comando non ti è chiaro dillo, ok   :Wink:   :Question: 

----------

## adam_z

DIMENTICAVO.

Quando ho re-installato KDE (versione splittata) ho seguito passo-passo la guida.

Soltanto che ho avuto un problema che mi sono dimenticato di postare:

 *GUIDA KDE wrote:*   

> Dice di aggiungere l'utente al gruppo "plugdev"

 

Io quando ho provato a farlo (# gpasswd -a <utente> plgdev mi dice che il gruppo plugdev non esiste!

----------

## emix

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> mi dice che il gruppo plugdev non esiste!

 

Risolvi con un

```
# groupadd plugdev
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

Ho notato che la guida non è aggiornatissima in certi punti, per risolvere il problema della mancanza del gruppo "plugdev" basta installare pmount, e il gruppo verrà creato automaticamente durante il processo di emerge.

----------

## adam_z

Nel mio caso, cioè ai fini dell' automount con un click come spiegato nella guida di KDE, basta che lo creo io il gruppo plugdev oppure devo installare pmount.

DUBBI:

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> posta poi 
> 
> Codice:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

DOMANDE: 

   1) a cosa serve il simobolo $?

   2) come devo fare il comando supponendo di avere installato 3 pacchetti splittati (x, y, z)?

GRAZIE

----------

## .:deadhead:.

come già specificato pmount crea il gruppo plugdev. Se noti pmount è una dipendenza di ivman tra l'altro... Installa ivman e così l'opera sarà compiuta.

il dollaro davanti era per indicare tale scritta come una variabile in programmazione. Infatti nella realtà avresti dovuto scrivere così

Il mio era un modo per dirti di fare così:

```
emerge -utDv kdebase-startkde kicker konqueror konsole
```

----------

## adam_z

```
# emerge -uDtv kdebase-startkde
```

 *Quote:*   

> [nomerge      ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007  -minimal
> 
> [nomerge      ]  dev-perl/DBI-1.48  -minimal
> 
> [nomerge      ]   x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r8  +cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird +gif -immqt -immqt-bc +ipv6 +mysql -nas -odbc +opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama
> ...

 

```
# emerge -uDtv kicker
```

 *Quote:*   

> [nomerge      ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007  -minimal
> 
> [nomerge      ]  dev-perl/DBI-1.48  -minimal
> 
> [nomerge      ]   x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r8  +cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird +gif -immqt -immqt-bc +ipv6 +mysql -nas -odbc +opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama
> ...

 

```
# emerge -uDtv konqueror
```

 *Quote:*   

> [nomerge      ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007  -minimal
> 
> [nomerge      ]  dev-perl/DBI-1.48  -minimal
> 
> [nomerge      ]   x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r8  +cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird +gif -immqt -immqt-bc +ipv6 +mysql -nas -odbc +opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama
> ...

 

```
# emerge -uDtv konsole
```

 *Quote:*   

> [nomerge      ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007  -minimal
> 
> [nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r8  +cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird +gif -immqt -immqt-bc +ipv6 +mysql -nas -odbc +opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama
> 
> [nomerge      ]   dev-db/mysql-4.1.14  +berkdb -big-tables -cluster -debug -doc -extraengine -geometry -minimal +perl +readline (-selinux) +ssl -static +tcpd -utf8
> ...

 

```
# emerge -uDtv kate
```

 *Quote:*   

> [nomerge      ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007  -minimal
> 
> [nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r8  +cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird +gif -immqt -immqt-bc +ipv6 +mysql -nas -odbc +opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama
> 
> [nomerge      ]   dev-db/mysql-4.1.14  +berkdb -big-tables -cluster -debug -doc -extraengine -geometry -minimal +perl +readline (-selinux) +ssl -static +tcpd -utf8
> ...

 

RIASSUMENDO

```
emerge -uDtv kdebase-startkde kicker konqueror konsole kate
```

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> [nomerge      ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007  -minimal
> 
> [nomerge      ]  dev-perl/DBI-1.48  -minimal
> ...

 

CONCLUSIONE:

Devo installare o aggiornare i due pacchetti evidenziati?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Beh visto che sono aggiornabili fallo. Cmq l'importante è che tu abbia cambiato profilo, installato ivman e messo hotplug come demone al runlevel boot e ivman al runlevel default.

Fatto ciò., dovrebbe proprio andare. Ah dimenticavo: hai installato anche kdebase-kioslaves, vero?

----------

## adam_z

 *MANUALE KDE wrote:*   

> Potete inoltre montare in automatico i dispositivi senza nessuna interazione da parte vostra, dovete solamente installare ivman ed aggiungerlo al runlevel default.
> 
> Codice 3.5: Configurare il montaggio automatico
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Io però non voglio ivman, mi bastano hal e dbus.

Quindi va bene se il gruppo plugdev lo creo a mano come mi hanno spigato più sopra e non emergo nè pmount nè ivman?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

prova: al max non funziona. Oppure fai l'inverso:prova con ivman avviato e se tutto va, prova a disattivarlo temporaneamente 

```
/etc/init.d/ivman stop
```

.

Ma tutto il resto come va?

----------

## adam_z

mi postate per piacere le caratteristiche del gruppo plugdev.

così provo a crearlo e a vedere se funziona devices.

GRAZIE

----------

## .:deadhead:.

```
plugdev:x:410:
```

e poi il nome degli utenti che devono accedere alle periferiche

----------

## adam_z

Ho provato a creare il gruppo plugdev a mano dandogli come paramtro -g 410 ma nulla.

Ora provo a installare ivman (che dovrebbe installare anche pmount) e vediamo cosa succede.

Se hai altri suggerimenti postameli, GRAZIE INFINITE.

----------

## adam_z

Ho installato anche ivman, aggiunto ivman al run-level di default e fatto partire, ma non e' cambiato nulla.

RIASSUMENDO ho fatto:

- cambiato profilo e impostato 2005.1;

- installato hal e dbus e aggiunti al run-level come da manuale;

- aggiunto hotplug al run-level di default;

- installato ivman e aggiunto al run-level di default;

Pero' e' tutto come prima. Quando provo a schiacciare il pulsante DEVICEs (i tre pallini colorati sull'albero delle dir di konqueror) mi dà errore (Protocol not supporte: Devices).

Cosa posso fare ancora?

----------

## Cazzantonio

@adam_z

Non uppare prima che siano passate 24 ore grazie.

Rileggiti il punto 8 delle linee guida e edita il tuo ultimo post la prossima volta

----------

## .:deadhead:.

metti hotplug al runlevel BOOT e non default e dai revdep rebuild sui pacchetto dbus hal

----------

## adam_z

hotplug era già sul run-level di boot (mi ero sbagliato prima a scrivere);

ho fatto poi

```
# revdep-rebuild hal dbus
```

poi ho riavviato...

Il problema resta ... non è cambiato nulla

PRECISAZIONE: quando apro file manager - super user e provo a usare il pulsante con le tre palline colorate (DEVICEs) mi dà l'errore. E in particolare sotto il titolo "Devices" non c'è nulla (mi ricordo quando andava con KDE 3.3.2 che li c'era l'elenco delle varie periferiche HD, CD, FLOPPY, ...).

----------

## adam_z

PROBLEMA: aprendo konqueror (in kde) il pulsante DEVICEs (nell'albero delle dir) è vuoto e da il seguente errore Protocol not supported: Devices

Come posso risolverlo (con la precedente versione di kde funzionava)?

GRAZIE.

----------

## Luca89

Scusa, ma che senso ha fare un post uguale al primo che hai fatto in questo thread?

----------

## adam_z

Scusa ma nei libri non ti è mai capitato un paragrafo riassuntivo del ragionamento fattoo nei paragrafi precedenti.

Se uno distrattamente o meno legge tutta la discussione non sa cosa è successo, e quindi gli ho riassunto la situazione che nonstante le varie operazioni che mi hanno suggerito (in particolare .:dreahead:., che RINGRAZIO MOLTO, e anzi se ha qualche altra idea sono pronto a provarla) il problema è identico, non ci si è mossi (purtroppo) di una virgola.

A me non sembra inutile. In sostanza il mio post risponde alla domanda "E' cambiato qulcosa facendo le varie operazioni che ti hanno suggerito?", domanda che giustamente andrebbe posta. Io gioco in anticipo e metto al corrente la situazione, ad oggi. Sbaglio?

----------

## Ferdinando

Ho trovato qui come realizzare un workaround; l'unico problema è che a me che ho la versione italiana ha cambiato "Periferiche" in "devices"  :Confused:  Comunque funziona... in pratica è cambiato il nome dell'ioslave da 'devices' a 'media' ma il collegamento non è stato aggiornato.

Ciao

----------

## adam_z

SEI UN GENIO!!!! Adesso funge.

Lo sapevo che sei l'uomo giusto. 

GRAZIE! 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

uhm.. vero, io che non ho problemi ho media://

inoltre ora hai un sistema stra aggiornato ed hai imparato un sacco di cose nuove sulla tua linux box  :Wink: 

----------

## adam_z

infatti anche se non abbiamo risolto il problema (prima dell'intervento di FERDINANDO), con i tuoi consigli mi hai fatto sistemare altre cose che nel frattempo si erano incasinate.

Non mi sono dimenticato (vedi uno dei post precedenti) di chi mi ha aiutato e di tutti coloro che hanno partecipato portando la "farina" del loro sacco per aiutarmi:  VI RINGRAZIO TUTTI QUANTI! 

----------

